# Thông báo > Nội quy & Thông báo >  Thông tin liên lạc đến BQT.

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
CNCProVN.com xin thông tin đến các bạn địa chỉ email của BQT để tiện liên hệ khi cần thiết.
*
- cncprovietnam@gmail.com
- admin@cncprovn.com*

Các bạn có thể emai đến BQT trong các trường hợp:
- Giải đáp các thắc mắc trong quá trình sử dụng diễn đàn như lỗi bài viết, không thể đăng nhập v.v...
- Phản ánh, đề xuất, góp ý giúp cho diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển.
- Hoặc các ý kiến khác...  :Wink: 

Về cơ bản BQT sẽ xem xét tất cả các liên hệ của thành viên và cố gắng thực hiện ở mức độ tốt nhất và nhanh nhất có thể.

*Lưu ý:* Với các bạn đã đăng ký thành viên nhưng chưa viết được bài xin kiểm tra các thủ tục sau trước khi liên lạc với BQT.
- Đã đăng ký thành viên thành công.
- Nhận được email từ diễn đàn & tiến hành kích hoạt thành viên như hướng dẫn từ email.
- Với thành viên mới kích hoạt, các bạn chỉ có thể trả lời hoặc khởi tạo bài viết sau khi đã chức thực người sử dụng (trả lời câu hỏi).

Trân trọng.

----------

